# My current foster



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't you just love it when you have them long enough to seem them blossom and learn to trust? She's precious!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl. Bless you for fostering her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I know she will continue to heal while she's in your care.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

It's definitely amazing to see!

It's just crazy to think back to the first week she was here. She would cower when Andy would even reach up to scratch his head! Now she runs up to him and gives him kisses and even lets him kind of rough house with her like he does with the boys. 

We had her up at the cabin this weekend and she just had so much fun racing around having such a good time. We had a discussion on the way home about how she is actually starting to act like a dog now. It's wonderful to see, and I smile knowing that we had a part in that. Just makes you feel good....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She looks like a sweetie.. I love the picture of her all decorated for the holidays lol she looks just thrilled about it!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice looking foster. It sounds like you have brought her a long way. I'm sure she won't be with you for very long. She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a doll! You are fantastic!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> I love the picture of her all decorated for the holidays lol she looks just thrilled about it!!


Oh my goodness.... You should have witnessed the ordeal it was to get her to sit for that picture! :bowl:

DH sat and watched and just laughed....

I posted that picture on her petfinder page hoping someone would see how much we torture her here and want to "save her" and adopt her... :


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She might be rolling her eyes at you, but it sure made me laugh!

Jonie is beautiful and it sure sounds like she has made a lot of progress. It's a shame it took her so long to begin to "act like a dog", but wonderful that she finally gets to enjoy life.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Jonie is beautiful - and Parker, Tyson, and Camden are looking so handsome and grown-up! Nice to see your post - hope you are well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. What a long way she has come. Doesnt it make your heart just blossom seeing them go from a sad scared dog to a happy bouncing pup. I love the picture of her all decorated for the holiday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jonie*

Jonie is a knockout-simply adorable!!

She will be adopted soon, I bet. Jonie will have a very Happy Holiday with you!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Just an update... After about 4 months of being with us Jonie found her forever home! She now has two Berner's and a beagle to play with and a family that absolutely adores her! 

I do still miss her since she was here for so long and I spent so much time working with her I became very attached... which doesn't typically happen to me! 

This is a picture I just got from her family... enjoying the snow with one of her new sisters.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the smile on her face...you helped make that happen!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jonie looks very happy and her sister is beautiful too. Thank you so much for helping this girl become a happy dog.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Such wonderful news! She looks so happy and you helped to make that happen! Thanks so much for caring about her and showing her that there was a better life for her out here!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

What a terrific story. So glad she was with you guys and you provided such a loving, caring home! She looks very happy and all because of you!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a happy ending, good job, isn't it wonderful to get updates.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of her and her new sister. Love the snow all over her face. 
I can understand how hard it was letting her go, It was the same way with me and Joey. I still miss that little guy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for helping Jonie become the pup she was meant to be. She looks very happy with her sister. So glad she found her family.

The boys are looking good. I love the picture!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

She looks well. Glad you can keep in touch with the new family. Good job!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hgatesy*

Jamie is just beautiful.
Bless you for fostering!
I am so JEALOUS!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Wonderful story about Jonie. Bless you for fostering.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous foster you had and the picture of her in her new home is great to see.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

All of your hard work payed off. Look at that smile!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like Jonie has landed on her feet twice....once with you and your hubby as her foster folks and now with a forever family with canine playmates. Wonderful ending for Jonie


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

What a wonderful uplifting story!!!! And, I especially loved the picture of her at her new home! (Got all teary-eyed! She deserved this kind of ending!) 

Thank you for sharing...and for caring!

(Were the people who abused her finally punished?????)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow so nice to see her looking so happy 
it must feel great to know you helped put that smile on her face 
without you helping her on her journey she wouldnt be where she is now 
and I can well believe it was so hard to let her go she is gorgeous


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You done good Heather!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, love that kind of happy ending. I love the picture. She says "Thanks Mom, I love it here".

Thank you for all the work you do for our wonderful friends!


----------

